# What does your hedgie love to anoint??



## Stroker_Ace_The_Hedgie (Aug 10, 2016)

I just got my Ace a few months ago back in July... She has anointed a few times and one of them I have noticed is oranges... I had orange juice on my hand and... eww..,


----------



## baby_hedgie (Aug 25, 2016)

zazu anoints often with me and towel  and it was probably because of the juice on your hands be sure to wash your hands if you worked with food to avoid a nip


----------



## baby_hedgie (Aug 25, 2016)

that probably made no sense haha! I mean't zazu anoints me and towels but the anointing that happened to you was probably from the orange juice


----------



## ScribblesAndQuills (Oct 23, 2016)

Haha, that sounds better than my little guy. He annoints to my hair inbetween wash days... and MY dirty socks. 

Not my husband's... he runs away from his. But he drags mine all over until he falls over to frothe. Haha.


----------

